# 3 Cheese Tortellini Salad



## RAYT721 (Jul 1, 2004)

*July 4th*

Wife and I were invited to a cookout so alot of the menu will be provided by the hostess and other guests. We were told to bring the Tortellini Salad that we make every year. It's really simple to make and brings alot of compliments!!! /rayt721

3 Cheese Tortellini Salad

 --SALAD:--

1 (7 oz.) pkg. cheese tortellini
1 c. sliced celery
1 c. fresh broccoli florets
4 oz. (1 c.) cubed Cheddar cheese
1 (2 1/4 oz.) can sliced ripe olives,
   drained
1 c. cherry tomatoes, halved

--PARMESAN DRESSING:--

1/2 c. mayonnaise
3 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1 to 2 tbsp. milk
1 tbsp. lemon juice
1 1/2 tsp. chopped fresh marjoram or
   1/2 tsp. dried marjoram leaves

 Cook tortellini to desired doneness as directed on package.  Drain; rinse with cold water.  Cover; refrigerate 30 minutes.  In large bowl, combine all salad ingredients except tomatoes; toss gently.  In small bowl, combine all dressing ingredients; blend well.  Pour dressing over salad; toss gently. Cover; refrigerate 2 to 3 hours to blend flavors.  Just before serving, add tomatoes; toss gently.  6 (1 cup) servings.


----------

